
The Impossible I-1 Analog Camera now available - jmcnevin
https://us.impossible-project.com/products/impossible-i1-instant-analog-camera
======
brudgers
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11475284](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11475284)

The absence of optical specifications seems counter to the marketing blurbage
regarding manual mode and full control of aperture and shutter. The ring flash
is a nice touch, though.

